

Digital and Analog Under One Startup Roof - adamkornfield

Hey guys! Adam from Baron Fig here, a lot of you guys know us for our analog notebooks. (Maybe some of you are using one right now.)<p>Yesterday we launched our digital notebook, Mosaic, on iOS. I figured you all might have some good questions about how&#x2F;why this whole analog&#x2F;digital thing fits together under one startup roof.<p>Feel free to ask away! You can check out Mosaic via http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.baronfig.com&#x2F;pages&#x2F;mosaic
======
Engr-Student
andigilog. It had both under one roof in 2004.
[http://www.bloomberg.com/research/stocks/private/snapshot.as...](http://www.bloomberg.com/research/stocks/private/snapshot.asp?privcapId=6313062)

